# West mids meet 22 April



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

22 April Meet up at the Sun, Romsley,B62 0LA,6.30-7.00, all welcome!
cheers
jon


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I will come along if something can be arranged


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
How about Halesowen next Thursday, say the Sun at Romsley. 6:30-7:00 again. 
They do good food at a nice price.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Thats ok for me
cheers
jon


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sounds ok to me, anyone have a postcode?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
B62 0LA


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Will do my best.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Sorry guys i am out that night.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi All,
So, as I have had a few guys say that the Thursday is a no no. How about we change it for the Wednesday again?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Wednesday wud be better for me to be honest


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Due to popular demand the pint is now Wednesday.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Don't count me in on this one, but if I am back from Work early enough (I mean like 1pm ) Then I will pop down, but I am up in the cold wastelands of Yorkshire on Wednesday morning!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Jon,
Can you alter the thread to include the date please.
Maybe an idea to give Fash a shout too.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Have I got all the details correct?
cheers,
jon


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Can't do Wed night sorry guys!

:?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Yes.

So, Wednesday will have to be a quiet pint then!


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

i will be there


----------



## xenonmaster (Jul 9, 2008)

I will also be there, so if anyone requires any standard OEM xenon bulbs, I can bring them with me.

PM me if you need any help.

Gareth.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

This still on??? How many we got going then?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Well, even the suns come out after all that rain yesterday for us. 8) 
Lets have a head count then.

TT4PJ


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry Phill,I've just had to re-schedule a survey for 6.15 tonight.I'll try to get there if i can
sorry again,
jon


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im 50-50 on this as i might have other arrangements, but i will try my best! :-*


----------



## Droo (Dec 5, 2006)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Carn't make it. Sorry . [smiley=hanged.gif]


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
It seems that tonight maybe a problem for a few of you.
So shall we make it for a Wednesday again but later in the month, say the 25th. This will give you all three weeks to sort a space in your diary and the nights will be lighter too.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

That would be better for me tbh, can't alot on with work tbh and was out last night. Could do with just working on that tonight.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi all,
> It seems that tonight maybe a problem for a few of you.
> So shall we make it for a Wednesday again but later in the month, say the 25th. This will give you all three weeks to sort a space in your diary and the nights will be lighter too.


This would be good for me-can't turn down any offers of work at the moment
cheers
jon


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Can you do this up around perth please? I am up in Scotland all week that week... boo, well can't help that I guess.

Jon, I will have to get that "round" another day


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
This is just a thought but would it be an idea to have a poll for the best date for this pint?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

A poll might be a good idea, as the Wednesday you have next suggested i am working Phil. I know you cannot please everyone, if everybody wants to attend a day i cannot make it, then so be it!

To be honest, i should be calming down a bit, ive got France, Isle of Man and other places im going for mods  So ive got alot of driving in the next 2 months


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Phil,

Considering I live at least an hour away, my opinion is not really important for you guy's! If i can make it I will come, if not no worries [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Polls a good idea,gives the most chance of getting people together-i'm just having a few probs at the minute because customers keep changing their minds on dates and the like,
cheers
jon


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Jon,
Can you post up the poll on your original thread and alter the dates please.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

That should give everyone a chance to sort something out,
cheers
jon


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I am working in Redditch on the 23rd so thats good for me on the 22nd!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I put the 22nd as i will be working every other Wednesday that is posted up apart from the 22nd :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Guys I haven't voted as I'm not that fussed on dates, but I can't do April 22nd I don't think.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

I can do the 22nd- the rest are a no-shall we do this ,or deaf it and let another date be organised?
cheers
jon


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I can do the 22nd no problem, but i am ok if it is changed to a later date due to others being unable to attend, such as Hark


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll do my best. The only reason I said no are its 2 days before IOM so wonder if I'll be testing Clare's patience. We can but see. :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

So are we all still up for this i wont to come and play now. 

DAZ


----------



## xtremevibez (Sep 16, 2008)

22nd is good for me it'll be good to meet some local tt owners


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya all,
It is booked then for the 22nd. If you have a really big lottery cheque to pick up that evening then go there after our pint, as we are more important.  
I know we have not managed to please everybody on the date although we have had a really good try. So, try and arrange things around your diaries and join us.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya all,
> It is booked then for the 22nd. If you have a really big lottery cheque to pick up that evening then go there after our pint, as we are more important.
> I know we have not managed to please everybody on the date although we have had a really good try. So, try and arrange things around your diaries and join us.


Where we going then??? As mentioned I am looking likely to be in redditch so I am easy


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

jammyd said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya all,
> ...


Hiya,
Details are on the first post on the thread.
Jon can you change the title of the thread to say the date etc. Thanks.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Done! Can't get rid of the poll,though
cheers
jon


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

How many up for this?
cheers
jon


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I am free ( say in a Mr Humphries "Are you being served" style)

So I will be there


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Me hopefully (Not in Mr Humphries voice)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I want to break freeeee!!!

Sorry i meant.... Im free!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
If Freddie Mercury is going in his oil burner I will have to keep my top up unless we send him to the other end of the playground. :roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi all,
> If Freddie Mercury is going in his oil burner I will have to keep my top up unless we send him to the other end of the playground. :roll:


Never mind my tractor, wait til you see my hoover!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


We will be able to show these petrol boys what for with our re-mapped tractors... 45mph here we come


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

:lol: ask Redscouse what i said 

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> :lol: ask Redscouse what i said
> 
> DAZ


DAZ, listen i dont like to fall out with people over petty little things, therefore, to show the love, at the next meet on the 22nd ill bring you a trailer full of FREE, yessssss.... FREE horse manure for your plants

See..... i like to look after people


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Hi all

Would loved to have come, but don't get back to Wolvo until 8.00pm on a Wednesday.. I'll join in the fun next time!
Newcomer because I've only just returned to the fold since moving up here.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > TT4PJ said:
> ...


rofl :lol: :lol: 
cheers
jon


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: ask Redscouse what i said
> ...


Only jealous of your nice MK 2 mate 

DAZ.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > DAZTTC said:
> ...


Lies!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

DAZ, listen i dont like to fall out with people over petty little things, therefore, to show the love, at the next meet on the 22nd ill bring you a trailer full of FREE, yessssss.... FREE horse manure for your plants

See..... i like to look after people [/quote]

Only jealous of your nice MK 2 mate 

DAZ.[/quote]

Lies! [/quote]

:lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

All gone a bit quiet on this thread, who's planning on going?

:roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> All gone a bit quiet on this thread, who's planning on going?
> 
> :roll:


I am, but the way its going, my TT might still be in the Garage at AUDI Warrington


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
It's a calm before the storm. 8) 
It is still three weeks to go but quite a few folks are up for it.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

VSPURS said:


> All gone a bit quiet on this thread, who's planning on going?
> 
> :roll:


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] defo there mate fancy another light show with Matt :lol:

DAZ  DRL's rock


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> All gone a bit quiet on this thread, who's planning on going?
> 
> :roll:


Me
cheers
jon


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > All gone a bit quiet on this thread, who's planning on going?
> ...


Yeah, that should be quite an interesting sight!

It won't be often that you'll see three sets in the same place!

8)


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

ill be there.

spurs, can i blag a go this time? :roll:

Regards, Chris.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

cwiseh_tt said:


> ill be there.
> 
> spurs, can i blag a go this time? :roll:
> 
> Regards, Chris.


No worries!

:roll:


----------



## Dobbsy (Mar 27, 2009)

shame im on nights would be cool to meet some TT owners, but im booking for IOM so if your going ill see you there

rich


----------



## xtremevibez (Sep 16, 2008)

Not long now  I've even blagged an early shift so i can give the tiTTy a quick once over before hand 
Should have my v6 front bumper on aswell if all goes to plan


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Yes not long now be nice to see are TT's in the day light for a change.So make shore there all nice and clean now boys especially you Phil :lol:  :wink:

DAZ


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Wish I could be there 

But will meet some of you on IoM trip!! excellent!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey guys, check this post out please.......

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=138300&p=1424724#p1424724

If anybody coming along to the meet, or even if not, and you have a Rotary or anything that can help me get the scratches out, i would REALLY appreciate it


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Guys, was thinking of coming along to say hi and meet a few people, seeing as I haven't been to one before, can you give me an idea what to expect, is it General TT chat over a bite to eat and a drink??


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

forest said:


> Hi Guys, was thinking of coming along to say hi and meet a few people, seeing as I haven't been to one before, can you give me an idea what to expect, is it General TT chat over a bite to eat and a drink??


Hi buddy,

Yes you are more than welcome to come along. I was new to the scene only a few months back and ive been to quite a few meets now. Meets comprise of meeting at the location (ie - pub) having a general chat as we wait for everyone to turn up. Once everyone is there we head inside and have a pint or 2 over a meal, and the banter continues 

You will be made more than welcome if you were to come along matey 

Also if your South Staffs, you cant live too far away from me as i am North Shropshire (Market Drayton)


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> forest said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys, was thinking of coming along to say hi and meet a few people, seeing as I haven't been to one before, can you give me an idea what to expect, is it General TT chat over a bite to eat and a drink??
> ...


Cheers mate

I'm not far from Cannock, will try to come along and say hello


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

I hope to be there too....

VSPURS, I'll need to pick your brains, please, if I can get there; too much to ask over a pm/email :lol:

stu


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Can we run a list attendees especially with the IOM trip the following weekend?

:roll:

How many are coming along?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I will be there


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I will be


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I will be there. Then the following day im making my way upto Widnes to get ready for my IoM trip


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Me too, will even have the top down.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Me too, will even have the top down.


Hope it pisses down for you Phil  :lol:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Hiya
I will be there


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> Can we run a list attendees especially with the IOM trip the following weekend?
> 
> :roll:
> 
> How many are coming along?


I'll be there
cheers
jon


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Redscouse said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya,
> ...


Hi Paul,
You could have had a ragtop too, even in an oil burner version. :roll:
P.S. And don't forget the treats this time either.


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Me, i'll be there and anyone reading this from the Crewe area who want to join me for a cruise there then just send me a PM 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Phil,

I dont get my treats for free you know, but ill try and bring some along for you..... although ill find it hard as im on nights this week and i cant get my hands on any


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Just for anyone that is interested, thought this was get the most Midlands views.

Just seen an unmarked M3 (plate _ _08 OTF), silver pull someone over in Halesowen. On your road Stu.

Worth watching out for I guess. Nice car as well. 8)


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

Hark said:


> Just for anyone that is interested, thought this was get the most Midlands views.
> 
> Just seen an unmarked M3 (plate _ _08 OTF), silver pull someone over in Halesowen. On your road Stu.
> 
> Worth watching out for I guess. Nice car as well. 8)


and i thought that orange ST pulling people over on the M25 was taking the biscuit.....


----------



## xtremevibez (Sep 16, 2008)

I'll be there, think that i'm crusing up with Redscouse after we've sorted his scratches 8)


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Hark said:


> Just for anyone that is interested, thought this was get the most Midlands views.
> 
> Just seen an unmarked M3 (plate _ _08 OTF), silver pull someone over in Halesowen. On your road Stu.
> 
> Worth watching out for I guess. Nice car as well. 8)


hmmm...a bit of a trend, then, which is worrying. I saw a 5-series BMW (unmarked) pulling someone over right by Old Hill station. The car pulled over did look ropey as hell, though 

as someone once said "Be careful out there.."

On the plus side, I should be able to make the 22nd  

stu


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

On the plus side, I should be able to make the 22nd

stu

Nice one mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

See you tomorrow
cheers
jon


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Looking forward to seeing you all. I have even wiped a dish cloth over mine to give a bit of a shine to the bodywork.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Aye ill be there, will be convoying there with xtremevibez


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

anyone eating tomorrow? Might have to myself, depending when I get home from work etc.

stu


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I will be eating stu mate as ill be out from my house for about 1-2pm so ill be hungry by then


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

looks like you got a date, honey :lol: :lol:

see you there

stu


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

stu_tt said:


> looks like you got a date, honey :lol: :lol:
> 
> see you there
> 
> stu


I'll bring the flowers [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I think most of us are dining.
Paul, if you are early then pop in to mine as either Jackie or myself will be around from around 4:00ish.


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Peeps, sorry not going to be able to make tommorow, need to get my boost leak sorted...


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

ap123ap said:


> Hi Peeps, sorry not going to be able to make tommorow, need to get my boost leak sorted...


Hiya,
Sort your leak out Thursday, borrow a car and join in with us.
P.S. I am a plumber, I will even bring my tool box for you.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

ap123ap said:


> Hi Peeps, sorry not going to be able to make tommorow, need to get my boost leak sorted...


Where you going to book it in on a Wednesday night. if you bring it one of them will prob scan it for you anyway. Boost leak ain't serious mate.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

ap123ap said:


> Hi Peeps, sorry not going to be able to make tommorow, need to get my boost leak sorted...


Just bring it mate we may save you some time and money. 

I shall be dining you try and stop me :roll:

Going to be a good meet we will get to see all are TT's in the day light 

See you all tomorrow :wink:

DAZ


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

my mate that works at vw has asked me to come to his house tomorrow evening. i really want to sort it out before this weekend as i am driving to Leeds on Saturday. he has asked me to get hold of some silicon hose. apparently there are only two available sizes and he has asked me to get both. i will find out tomorrow if he can do it on Thursday instead so i can come as i really want to come and meet you guys and see your cars.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Cool think i have a small boot leak to i have changed all the small lines. But i think its the big L one under the intake manifold. I need to get this done but it is not a biggie.

Hope to see you there mate.

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

What time is everyone planning on getting there?

I'll be going straight over from work and hope to get there for about 6.30-6.45 ish!

I might just be able to squeeze in a bite to eat too!

Looking forward to it.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> What time is everyone planning on getting there?
> 
> I'll be going straight over from work and hope to get there for about 6.30-6.45 ish!
> 
> ...


I will aim to be there by 6:45 depends on when I finish work


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Steve its 630-700 i will be getting there about same time as you so look out for me. And that dose not mean there's DAZ lets see if i can blow his doors off :lol:

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Aiming for around 6.30-6.45, all depends how long it takes for me to plough the fields in the morning :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> Aiming for around 6.30-6.45, all depends how long it takes for me to plough the fields in the morning :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :wink:

DAZ


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> What time is everyone planning on getting there?
> 
> I'll be going straight over from work and hope to get there for about 6.30-6.45 ish!
> 
> ...


I'm aiming for 6.30 as well,see you there
cheers
jon


----------



## xtremevibez (Sep 16, 2008)

about 630 for me too, see you all there! 8)


----------



## Rubix (Apr 15, 2008)

Gutted I couldn't make it (Again)
Spent the night organising funds for suspension (Shocks are sh****d!), plus MOT is due end of week! Stress!
Hope you've all had a good night!
See you soon...I hope!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello...

First back


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah whatever!

I've been back for hours! Lol! :lol:

Anyone got any pics they can post!?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya all,
Thanks again for coming to the pint, it was nice to see you all again.
Also, hope the food was ok for everyone.
Catch you next time.
P.S. Thought 13 TT's was a good turnout. 8)


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Been back a while,but thought it rude to ignore the wife and come straight on here!Good night tonight,cracking turnout.Saw a huge accident in between the first 2 islands at Halesowen-made me slow down somewhat.
cheers
jon


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

southTT said:


> Been back a while,but thought it rude to ignore the wife and come straight on here!Good night tonight,cracking turnout.Saw a huge accident in between the first 2 islands at Halesowen-made me slow down somewhat.
> cheers
> jon


Which 2. After the 1st island did you left?

I went for a run up the hill (right) and nothing there and then straight towards my house was nothing either? Did you go towards kidde?

Anyways thanks for organising Phil, good turn out. Food was fine and enjoyed the chat. Got a picture of the Romsley illuminations for you.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I have a few piccies, but the connection I am on is too slow, so I will have to wait till 2moro.

It was good to see you all again, and I hope I can make it to the next midland's pint evening


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Cool! They look good! Who's car is the one furthest on the right with the DRL's, that looks really good, especially lowered on those Koni's!? Lol! :lol:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah left at the first-about 1/2 way to the next island,2 artics pulled over,old bill everywhere,a new type mini in the barrier,and a bmw behind an ambulance


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

southTT said:


> Yeah left at the first-about 1/2 way to the next island,2 artics pulled over,old bill everywhere,a new type mini in the barrier,and a bmw behind an ambulance


Jeez :?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Good meet guys, nice seeing you all again........ shame ive gotta see Matts face all weekend now..... Nevermind hey!!

Hope to see you all at the next one, wherever that may be....... Nice meeting all the new faces there also


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Paul, you still got my puds in your boot?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Paul, you still got my puds in your boot?


Yes..... soon as you pulled off i remembered........ wanna come and get them now?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
You could have caught me up! I only drive slowly. :roll: 
Have a good weekend and post up some pics, or even a video.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> You could have caught me up! I only drive slowly. :roll:
> Have a good weekend and post up some pics, or even a video.


Phil, i know you drive slow, but i think you must of sped off tonight with your cap on backwards :lol: :wink: 
Nevermind, ill fetch you some at the next one


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Top meet guys! good to meet some of you again, and others for the first time. Good venue Phill, too. Big thanks for organising, cheers for the long-term loan of the back-issues. Looking forward to the pics that Ian was taking..

turns out 13 might not be so unlucky.

Perhaps next time a meet followed by a mini-cruise to another pub or two so we can see the squad in motion between venues....?

Daz - motor's looking schweeeeet, love how low it is. 
Steve - your motor's way better in the flesh, so to speak. Looking forward to hearing more.......

both look stonking with BBS CH's, so I don't really mind you copying me :lol: :lol:

Matt - scrap the kit, just keep it OEM :lol: 
and Phill The Swirl-less - spoilerless is DEFINITELY the way to go on roadsters, what a minter. Does need bigger tailpipes, though, 

stu


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Thanks guys fabo meet nice cars good food and a good old chinwag see you at the next one  Andles you are going to The Midlands Breakfast Club meet i will see you on Sunday  link>>> http://www.midlandsbreakfastclub.co.uk/

DAZ


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

pictures are still uploading......

stundies mate, i kept up with you off of that island and onto the dual carriageway to the motorway. Thought you were mapped?

maybe my weight shedding project is actualy working 

nice to see you all again!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

^ :lol: I had to nip to the loo came out and you had all p**t off :lol: but i cort them up :twisted: 

DAZ


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> ^ :lol: I had to nip to the loo came out and you had all p**t off :lol: but i cort them up :twisted:
> 
> DAZ


sorry mate didnt know you had gone in, would have waitied for you!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

No probs


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> No probs


have you got the same brembos as matt?


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

have you got the same brembos as matt?[/quote]

Yes mate but Matt is running LCR disks.

DAZ


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

What disks you running then Daz? I didn't know others fit.

Why didn't someone tell me to put my boot down?


----------



## t-ting (Dec 23, 2008)

damn - i missed it lol


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hark said:


> What disks you running then Daz? I didn't know others fit.
> 
> Why didn't someone tell me to put my boot down?


The one's it came with that have hols in them i think i need new disks soon so will probably replace with the LCR the holes just get blocked up anyway :?

What did i miss re the boot you didn't did you look like a big spoiler did it :lol:

DAZ


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

DAZTTC said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > What disks you running then Daz? I didn't know others fit.
> ...


You looked at the pics. Beautiful line of cars and me dragging a box out of the boot. :?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

You looked at the pics. Beautiful line of cars and me dragging a box out of the boot. :?[/quote]

:lol: :roll: I thort that you had driven off with the boot open :lol:

DAZ


----------



## vaughan roberts (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi guys thanks for a brilliant first meet for me.awesome.Looking at your tt's i dont think mine will be standard for very long.Ive allready been in the wifes purse! Again,superb and i'm looking forward to the next event nice one.And guess what! My blue baby is famouse! She's on the picks! Makes me proud to have one.Thanks all.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Matt needs a good GRILING get out of the shot boy :lol: 









DAZ


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Guys
Just want to say thanks for making me feel welcome at my first meet, it was good meeting you guys. It was an enjoyable experience and look forward to doing it again.

I gonna try to put some pics up, think I have got my head round photobucket, so here goes

http://s644.photobucket.com/albums/uu16 ... %20220409/

Iain


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

vaughan roberts said:


> Hi guys thanks for a brilliant first meet for me.awesome.Looking at your tt's i dont think mine will be standard for very long.Ive allready been in the wifes purse! Again,superb and i'm looking forward to the next event nice one.And guess what! My blue baby is famouse! She's on the picks! Makes me proud to have one.Thanks all.


Nice to meet you to mate i told you so but remember wants you pop you just cant stop moding that is :lol:

you come to the mid brek club meet then i posted a link in one of my post up there ^^^ hope to see you the mate.

DAZ


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

forest said:


> Hi Guys
> Just want to say thanks for making me feel welcome at my first meet, it was good meeting you guys. It was an enjoyable experience and look forward to doing it again.
> 
> I gonna try to put some pics up, think I have got my head round photobucket, so here goes
> ...


Nice to meet you to bud some nice pics there.

DAZ


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

forest said:


> Hi Guys
> Just want to say thanks for making me feel welcome at my first meet, it was good meeting you guys. It was an enjoyable experience and look forward to doing it again.
> 
> I gonna try to put some pics up, think I have got my head round photobucket, so here goes
> ...


spot on Iain, great turnout; the Citroen with the ladder rack that marks the end of the TT soldiers needs lowering and spacers though :lol: :lol: :lol:

good to meet you

stu


----------



## xtremevibez (Sep 16, 2008)

Loving all the pics 8) it was a great turn out. Thankyou all for making me feel welcome for my first meet  good to put a face to all the names. Good food.. Great cars... fantastic people  
Cheers to Phil for the back issues of absoluTTe i will look after them  
Cant wait for the next one!


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

> spot on Iain, great turnout; the Citroen with the ladder rack that marks the end of the TT soldiers needs lowering and spacers though :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> good to meet you
> 
> stu


Nice one, I like a chuckle :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I will see if i can lower it photoshop

Iain


----------

